# Hargus lake bait shop



## Craw-dad (Aug 29, 2019)

Anyone know if theres still a bait shop at hargus lake and hours thx &GL


----------



## moosejohn (Feb 25, 2010)

Last time I was there the little store/baitshop at the campground next to the ramp was open very limited on bait no minnows but nightcrawlers and sometimes wax worms just depends it probably been 2 weeks ago don't know there hours


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

When I was out there about three weeks ago it was closed.


----------



## Never done fishing (Jun 27, 2017)

Last year the marina sold crappie minnows and nightcrawlers. They were closed when I last went in April. I believe this is their number (937) 843-2551 if you want to call before going.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Wow crappie minnie's. Those wasn't cheap


----------



## Craw-dad (Aug 29, 2019)

Made it out late morning for gills with the youngest. No big ones but kept him plenty busy with numbers. Want crappie but no minnows just night crawlers should have got some before we left. All in all he had a smile. GL


----------



## jkep551 (Feb 23, 2014)

Went to Hargus today for a short cruise, did not fish but marked a lot on the fish finder.
Saw one guy reeling in a largemouth. Ran into a few biting flies on the east side of the lake. Took a few pictures as well. The ramp looked good and the water was relatively clear at 76 degrees. The state owned (?) store that rents canoes looked closed, the Lakeside Resort store also near the ramp was open. They said they would be open tomorrow, Saturday at 7:30 AM but they only have night crawlers. If you are going and want minnows you need to pick those up before hand. Good luck if you are going out!


----------

